# Agresivo to other dogs



## Bruno13 (May 11, 2013)

My V is 7 years old, he barks at other dogs on a leash and has become very sensible to sudden movements and notices, any one is dealing with this issue? Will love some feed back and if any one has manage to correct this behavior.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Bruno13
Any sudden changes, in any animals behavior, especially aggression, requires a trip to a really good Vet. 
Pain, sickness, hearing loss,lyme disease, stomach issues, dysplasia, spinal injury, etc, can all lead to sudden and dramatic changes in a dogs behavior. 
Before you begin any type of "correction program", make sure there isn't an underlying reason.
I've seen horses with the personality of a cobra, become the most biddable equines, following chiro, massage therapy, accupuntcure, and sometimes just a regiment of antibiotics. I've learned a lot about pain management in dogs through the years, from horses. Some of the same types of issues.
A 60 lb dog with a bad attitude is a problem. A 1200 lb .horse with a bad attitude is a whole different world of problem.
Get you boy to a good Vet.


----------

